# Can't boot back into windows from Kali Linux



## Jaybee7 (Apr 21, 2017)

I downloaded Kali on my USB and everything worked fine. I tried to restart Linux to boot back into my windows and the GRUB screen doesn't show up, and instead just boots straight into Kali Linux without giving me the option? Thanks


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't understand. If you are running Kali from a USB stick, remove the stick and the Windows on your computer should boot up.

If however you installed Kali and tried to dual boot, you'll need to give information as to the version of Windows that was on the computer.

I never used Kali so I can't help with that.

I also haven't dual booted Windows and linux in more than a decade. It is not worth the hassle.


----------



## Miqw7394 (Apr 1, 2016)

I concur with Liz. The two don't really get on together.

(Well; Linux bends over backwardsto be accomodating to the beast of Redmond. That entity, however, is like the schoolyard bully; wants everything its own way, and refuses to play nice with *anyone*..!!)

I digress.

If, as you say, you've installed Kali to a pen-drive (which is, in my opinion, the best place for it, given its 'modus operandi'), then disconnecting it again *should* give you back access to the Windows NT bootloader.

It rather sounds to me as though you've allowed Kali to overwrite the Windows bootloader with GRUB2. That being the case, it's 'fixable', but not so straight-forward, I'm afraid. And yes; the version (and Service Pack Level) of your Windows install would help enormously..!

Let us know that, and we'll try and see where we need to go from there.....OK?

Mike.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

I cannot go along with Windows and Linux can't go together.

Back in 2004 from an absolute beginner in Linux it took me 18 months to multi-boot in one pc 100+ systems of

3 Dos
3 Windows
5 BSDs (in Part 2 Menu)
2 Solaris (in Part 2 Menu)
97 Linux including 2 versions of NetBSD

Since then I have never run a Windows PC without adding at least one Linux to it be a tablet with a fixed mSata or M2 SSD. 

Nowadays the dual boot is made more difficult by UEFI and GPT partition table but the basic booting operation has not changed. It is still possible to boot up a Windows or Linux "manually" from a Grub prompt available from any Grub boot screen. The operation is complicated only because more and more booting instructions use UUID as the device names. However if one reads the Grub2 manual one can display the installed Grub commands for each system on the screen and just follow them manually in a Grub prompt to fire it up.

Regarding the Thread Starter's problem the change of booting could be UEFI related and it may be just going into the BIOS to pick the required booting alternatives. In UEFI one can boot from a device or from a file.

Grub2 (all Grub nowadays are Grub2!) can also have commands that directs Grub to go back to a safe alternative if an error is encountered. In such a case one cane check the Grub's configuration file which is always /boot/grub/grub.cfg editable by an text editor.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Back in 2004, I dual booted. That was before computers could boot easily from USB sticks and the proliferation of live distros. It is pointless 13 years later. Things change in the computer world.
We have 7 computers in the house. I certainly choose not to put more than 1 OS on a computer because it adds headaches.

Windows updates and linux is lost. Linux updates and Windows is lost. Personally, I have no desire, as a senior citizen, to waste my time futzing with the bootloader when something updates. One OS and one bootloader per computer is the way I now work 13 years later.


----------

